

Police urge Google to turn off 'stalking' feature on mobile app for drivers - snake_case
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/26/police-pressure-google-turn-off-waze-app-feature

======
massice
From my view, why this app is so popular around the world? It provides the
users more information about the local traffic, and help users save a lot of
time. I think the stalking feature is an important function for users. You
know, in some countries, the police is always trying to give a fine to the
drivers in order to make grey income. Drivers would avoid this with this app.
The concern is about the safety of the police. I think the app could also make
some changes and only show the police in 1 km rather than show the police
location on the map. In this way, the criminals could not use the app for
tracking police location.

------
spacemanmatt
I'm waiting for the legal argument. I think we all know the public can be
talked into just about anything.

